# Marathon Runner - Weights To Maintain Muscle



## Margiotta (Mar 17, 2010)

Basic overview: I am running a marathon in 10 weeks, and ive been  training since new year, about 10 weeks ago! I started training at  weight 92 kgs. And now i weigh 81kgs. (Im 1.70m tall - 5 foot 10inch)

Losing 11kgs in 2 and a half months is down to a much healthier diet and  a couple of runs of 8-14 miles per week. I have also been doing weights  during my lunch break every second day (45 mins to an hour in the gym)

My problem - Even though im eating well, i can see that im losing a lot  of muscle mass as well as a lot of body fat.  I think i need 2 things,  but i NEED advice:

1) To eat more. Probably more protein??

2) I need to know what reps/set I should be doing to maintain my muscle?
     Currently im doing 4 sets of 12 reps with weights I can just  complete all reps with.
     I do a shoulder/chest workout of 6 excercises (4 sets 12 reps) and a  bicep/tricep workout of 6 excercises (3 each muscle) (4 sets 12 reps  with each.) I never do weights on consecutive days so that means I leave  4 days between the same excercises.

Can anyone give me advice on 

(1) Why im losing muscle mass almost as quickly as Im losing fat?? 

(2) How can i adapt my sets/reps routine to stop this while I run a  marathon??


----------



## ceazur (Mar 17, 2010)

1. Of Course more protein will help.. You can never have enough in my opinion.
2. 3 - 4 Sets of 12 is fine for maintaining. You should have to give everything on the last few reps though.. 
3. To not lose your going to have to go back to the simplest rule of all "Eat more then you burn" You need to up your calories by 500 for a week and see what kinds of gains/loss you have. Then lower/raise according to your bodies reaction to the change.
4. Your reps/sets seem fine. Low reps/High weight is generally for gaining mass and strength (to lift 300lbs you can't sit around lifting 225)
High reps/mild weight are for muscle endurance and maintaining. 

Hope this helps, PM with questions. 
Anyone make the changes or correct what I have said wrong, thanks.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 18, 2010)

Prior to BBing I was a long-distance runner, and so I can attest: the most important thing is eating.

You're burning off ridiculous amounts of calories in training for a marathon and so you have to replace those if you don't want to lose weight.

As a runner you resting metabolic rate is already higher than most people. Mine was about 3000 calories a day when not running. Then I'd run 10-20km 4-5 days a week. So, on those days I would have to eat an additional 800-2000 calories (depending on intensity and body weight, etc). 

If you plan on succeeding you'll have to eat over your maintenance calories. You can get your protein, but that won't require many calories relative to what you'll need. Eat lots of carbs and fat, but more carbs. You need the fuel, and carbs are also usually highly nutritious foods (pasta anyone?).

Just eat. Eat eat eat. I didn't eat enough as a runner, and I lost incredible amounts of muscle (basically all of it it), in addition to flexibility and hormonal problems I caused (emotional problems from the hormonal instability, too).

Distance running is not to be taken lightly -- no pun intended.  You can easily mess yourself up, and end up looking like the skeleton-like top finishers in the major marathons.

Also, make sure you're prepared for a marathon. They'll mess you up. After my first marathon at age 17 I couldn't move my left arm for an hour because my shoulder joint had locked in or something (don't know). After my second marathon (my best time in any race by far...3:08:50..qualified for Boston) I had great difficulty walking for a week...very painful...I had to walk slowly up stairs SIDEWAYS!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 18, 2010)

What kind of marathon training are you performing?


----------



## Margiotta (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay well thanks for all the advice guys, maybe I should simplify things a bit more!

New Years day i was 92kgs (14st 7lbs) and whilst I was overweight, i didnt look that "fat" but a bit podgy round the edges yes! I have quite a muscly / athletic build with broad shoulders. Now i weigh 81kgs (12 st 10lbs). Yes I have lost a lot of weight, fat AND muscle. I'd say roughly about 65/70% fat to 35/30% muscle. So im a lot skinnier but not that more 'ripped'!

The reason I signed up for the Edinburgh Marathon (10 weeks away) was to raise money for charity, for the challenge but ALSO to lose weight. I was eating too much of foods that I shouldnt have been eating! I am now eating much much healthier but also less. So im not surprised ive lost muscle.

I basically wanted to ask the following:

(1) What is the best diet to lose fat but maintain muscle (i.e get a bit more 'ripped') whilst having to do long distance running training and not interval/sprint training?

(2) What is the best weight routines on my non running days to help maintain my muscle?

Thanks!


----------



## ceazur (Mar 18, 2010)

1. There is no best diet. It all depends on what works best for you. I can point you in the direction of some diets to try to see which one your body responds to. Generally you need to stay away from certain foods.
2. Probably full body workouts 2 -3 days a week to start out.
Get some other opinions from the better educated guys ,and if you would still like my help let me know.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 18, 2010)

Margiotta said:


> (1) What is the best diet to lose fat but maintain muscle (i.e get a bit more 'ripped') whilst having to do long distance running training and not interval/sprint training?
> 
> (2) What is the best weight routines on my non running days to help maintain my muscle?
> 
> ...


----------

